# Doves wont stop fighting



## M_G_A (Nov 2, 2016)

*HELP!!! Doves wont stop fighting*

Hi, I have had a female dove for about a year and a half, recently (within the last few months) she has begun laying egg, even though there was no male, and making a barking noise a lot (I looked up and found that it meant she isn't happy... not sure if that is correct). I thought maybe she wanted a mate so I spent a few weeks finding one looking at all the pet stores in my area, I finally found one. I have them in separate cages and rooms, but anytime I have them out together she attacks him. I have tried letting them be together in several different rooms and no matter where it is she still starts pecking at him especial at his eyes. She also stomps her feet and makes noises. He runs away from her and makes a quite chirping noise (he cant fly the pet store I got him from trimmed his wings). Anyway is there a way I can get them to get along, I would like to eventual be able to breed them.

On a side note I was wondering why she is constantly cooing but I haven't heard him coo since I got him, is it normal for them not to coo?

Thanks for answering any of my questions


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had him? What kind of doves are they? A good way to introduce them is in 2 cages that are next to each other. You wait until they both show an interest in being together, then you let them out together in a neutral place.
If your dove is laying eggs, then she probably views you as her mate, and therefore doesn't want anything to do with the new male.
I wouldn't expect him to coo in a new environment where he isn't yet comfortable. He is probably also stressed if she is so aggressive toward him. And he can't even fly. Would you coo? LOL.


----------



## M_G_A (Nov 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> How long have you had him? What kind of doves are they? A good way to introduce them is in 2 cages that are next to each other. You wait until they both show an interest in being together, then you let them out together in a neutral place.
> If your dove is laying eggs, then she probably views you as her mate, and therefore doesn't want anything to do with the new male.
> I wouldn't expect him to coo in a new environment where he isn't yet comfortable. He is probably also stressed if she is so aggressive toward him. And he can't even fly. Would you coo? LOL.



I have had him for about a week now. They are white ringneck doves. I had seen to put their cages by each other but I don´t have enough room anywhere for them them be right by each other. Should I wait to try to introduce them again until he can fly and is happier?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There must be somewhere in your house or apartment where you can make room for 2 cages. That's the correct way to introduce them if you really want it to work. You make room. It's also too early as he should be segregated from her for a month, so that you can watch him for any signs of illness that you do not want passed on to your female. People have made the mistake of doing that, and been sorry. 
Let him chill out for a month, this would also give you time to back off from handling the female who probably views you as her mate, so that she will be more likely to show an interest in him. Let her get a little bit lonely. You are rushing it. How's that working for you?


----------



## M_G_A (Nov 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> There must be somewhere in your house or apartment where you can make room for 2 cages. That's the correct way to introduce them if you really want it to work. You make room. It's also too early as he should be segregated from her for a month, so that you can watch him for any signs of illness that you do not want passed on to your female. People have made the mistake of doing that, and been sorry.
> Let him chill out for a month, this would also give you time to back off from handling the female who probably views you as her mate, so that she will be more likely to show an interest in him. Let her get a little bit lonely. You are rushing it. How's that working for you?


Ok, thank you I will do that and find somewhere for their cages


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know it's hard. I have even had them on my dining room table when pairing. Not great, but you do what you have to. It will just make it so much smoother. You really need to back off from her, so that she will accept him as a potential mate. I believe that you are who she wants, so you need to break that tie. Not easy, I know. But this would give them the best chance of pairing. You don't want to start them off with fighting with each other. Not a good start. You don't want to make her hate him. Poor guy doesn't know what he's up against.
Please let us know how it goes.


----------

